# Disney Bringing Gargoyles to Life



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jul 14, 2010)

> Walt Disney Pictures is in negotiations with Zoe Green to write the screenplay based on an original idea she developed with the studio on gargoyles, says Variety.
> 
> The trade says the project is not tied to "Gargoyles," the animated TV series that Disney produced in the 1990s, or a comic book that was later produced by series creator Greg Weisman.
> 
> Green and Disney executive LouAnne Brickhouse came up with the idea. Lauren Shuler Donner will produce the live-action film.



Oh yeah, _this_ is gonna end well.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

> The trade says the project is not tied to "Gargoyles," the animated TV series that Disney produced in the 1990s, or a comic book that was later produced by series creator Greg Weisman.



So its not Gargoyles...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

straight to DVD or worse, SyFy...



Chee said:


> So its not Gargoyles...



mercifully


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2010)

i like the show as a kid but they will probably ruin it like most live action attempts to popular animation shows.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 14, 2010)

> is not tied to "Gargoyles,"


Damn you for bringing up my hopes and crushing them. I dun care about what this thread has to say to me, it is dead, dead I say! : (! I would be all for watching a live action of the cartoon if one ever came into being though.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 14, 2010)

i too thought this was going to be about fucking gargoylessss

what could make claw marks in solid rock....?

i remember that shit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

XANATOS!!!!! pek


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 14, 2010)

OH....so no  XANATOS' Gambit ?


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 14, 2010)

No. Fuck you, Disney. Gargoyles are already "alive". Don't ruin another damn good cartoon you soulless beady eyed mother fuckers.


----------



## Koi (Jul 14, 2010)

Misleading title is misleading. :<


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2010)

Would've been cool if it actually was Gargoyles.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> So its not Gargoyles...



Probably a good thing.

Gargoyles was awesome pek


----------



## Synn (Jul 15, 2010)

The title is misleading...


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 15, 2010)

so.... no Xanatos


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 15, 2010)

The cartoon was truly a good experience to watch.

Far-reaching plotlines and stories, good character depth, ect.

Wish they'd revive it, but PROPERLY and with care. Doubt that'll happen, though


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 15, 2010)

MISLEADING TITLE!!!


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, no.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 16, 2010)

So... they don't live again? 




Outside of the comic anyway.

I wonder what exacly it will be that makes these Gargoyles original.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Jul 17, 2010)

Disney + Gargoyles = ultimate retardation. 

Go Disney?  For every good movie they make (which is far and in between nowadays), they ruin ten more.  

Thanks again Disney for disemboweling yet another good series.


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2010)

You broke my heart and stomped all over once again Disney


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 17, 2010)

It's probably for the best that it's not the actual Gargoyles. The cartoon was great, and a live-action version would probably ruin it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> It's probably for the best that it's not the actual Gargoyles. The cartoon was great, and a live-action version would probably ruin it.



Your correct. They would have probably tried to make Goliath into an Edward Cullen-esque character aka Hot Sparkly Trash. 

So I for one am glad that they have not even touched the masterpiece that was the original animated series.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2010)

^ i don't want to live in a world where Goliath and Xanatos aren't voiced by DK and JF respectively


----------



## Detective (Jul 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ i don't want to live in a world where Goliath and Xanatos aren't voiced by DK and JF respectively



I don't disagree with this statement.


----------



## The World (Jul 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ i don't want to live in a world where Goliath and Xanatos aren't voiced by DK and JF respectively



Don't you mean KD? For Keith David? What is this Japan?

Also, Fuck Disney.


----------



## Blue Demon (Jul 18, 2010)

Miss-leading title.
Shame the show is even more unlikely to be brought back, I just wish that they would bring out the DVD box sets over here! It's all I ask.


----------



## Eki (Jul 18, 2010)

The World said:


> Don't you mean KD? For Keith David? What is this Japan?
> 
> Also, Fuck Disney.



Fcuk you


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2010)

Misleading title. But I don't mind it this time.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 18, 2010)

No gargoyles


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## dr_shadow (Jun 26, 2021)

Can't believe it's already 2010! Are ya'll watching the South Africa World Cup? Waka Waka!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Can't believe it's already 2010! Are ya'll watching the South Africa World Cup? Waka Waka!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jun 26, 2021)

Pilaf said:


> No. Fuck you, Disney. Gargoyles are already "alive". Don't ruin another damn good cartoon you soulless beady eyed mother fuckers.



I approve of pilaf from 10 years ago.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> I approve of pilaf from 10 years ago.



I'm the same. Just older and tireder.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 28, 2021)

dr_shadow said:


> Can't believe it's already 2010! Are ya'll watching the South Africa World Cup? Waka Waka!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

